# New House, New Equipment?



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello all. First off I will list what I currently have in my home audio line-up, then what I am thinking about doing in my new (to me) home.

My Current set up is as follows:
Nad T763 Receiver (no HDMI, 7.1 analog in)
Panasonic DMP-BD85K (7.1 analog out)
Klipsch F-20 mains, C-20 center, S-20 surrounds
Sony 200 watt 12" powered sub
42" LG Plasma (720P)

A little about the room in my new basement: Currently has a tile floor in the whole room, white walls, and white suspended ceiling. Room is roughly 22'x15' +or- a few feet, 8' tall. Has 3 solid walls and one wall open to stairway and hall to other room. I was thinking about doing a projector set-up. One that seems to get good reviews is the Epson 8350 with either a 100"-ish motorized screen or fixed screen on the wall (only reason for possible motorized is to put a tv behind it for viewing regular TV to save bulb life). Some options for audio are as follows:
NAD T-175 Pre-Pro (found one on local craigslist for decent price $600ish)
NAD T-973 Amp (can be found on ebay for good price)
Klipsch Reference Speaker Set (probably the 60s series all around, maybe 80s up front)
Sub????

Does anyone have any recommendations for my set-up? I am not stuck on speaker brands, but I have klipsch and do like them. Not stuck on NAD either, but feel it is good power for the money and matches nice with klipsch. If anyone has any speaker recommendations that are similarly priced to the klipsch reference series I'm all ears. Also what sub(s) do you guys feel would work best? Ive heard good things about the HSU VTF-2 MKV. I would use this set-up for mainly blu-rays and watching some football at times. ambient lighting wouldnt be hard to control, except for white walls and ceiling (can be painted). Is Pre-Pro worth the money for me, or get a better receiver with HD audio via HDMI? I would like to keep the video around $1,500-$2,000. Audio, I would like to stay between $2,500-$3,000. Let me know suggestions and sorry for the lengthy post. Last note, acustical treatments on account of floors/walls and screen color??? Thanks!!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:

IMO, if you like the Klipsch speakers you have now, I would personally go with the Reference series. I have never owned them, but from all the impressions I have read, there doesn't seem to be many people in the middle - either they really like them or they don't. The great thing about Klipsch speakers is that it does not take much power to drive them to reference levels - you really only need the AVR. My suggestion if the budget allows - RF-82s for L/R, RF-62 CC, and RF-52 for surrounds. 

As far as the sub, there are several great companies - HSU, SVS, CHT, and PSA to name a few - and quite a few have been reviewed by HTS staff member. I would suggest taking a look through some of the reviews to help get a feel for what you are looking for and to help set a price range.

As far as the projector, the 8350 is a solid unit - it was on my short list when I was looking for a projector. In that price range, I personally think that is the best option.

I would suggest changing the color of the walls and ceiling. White will really cause light refraction issues and wash out your picture. If you can manage it, paint the ceiling black and the walls a darker color.

For your AVR, I highly recommend checking out A4L if you are not against going refurbished. You can get a great AVR at a fair price and also get a warranty.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:
> 
> IMO, if you like the Klipsch speakers you have now, I would personally go with the Reference series. I would suggest changing the color of the walls and ceiling. White will really cause light refraction issues and wash out your picture. If you can manage it, paint the ceiling black and the walls a darker color.
> 
> For your AVR, I highly recommend checking out A4L if you are not against going refurbished. You can get a great AVR at a fair price and also get a warranty.


I am a Klipsch fan and have a Reference setup in one room - does a really nice job. I have a Hsu sub with it that blends well, but other brands will work fine also.

Agree on the wall color. Go as dark as your decor will allow. If your room has windows, check out light blocking curtains. I bought some from Amazon that do an amazing job of light control.

Also agree on Accessories 4 Less. I purchased a refurb Denon 3312 from them several months ago and was well pleased with the service. The unit looked like brand new.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:
> 
> IMO, if you like the Klipsch speakers you have now, I would personally go with the Reference series. I have never owned them, but from all the impressions I have read, there doesn't seem to be many people in the middle - either they really like them or they don't. The great thing about Klipsch speakers is that it does not take much power to drive them to reference levels - you really only need the AVR. My suggestion if the budget allows - RF-82s for L/R, RF-62 CC, and RF-52 for surrounds.
> 
> .


Or RS-62 for surroung, depending on your setup


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Get some soft surfaces in that room. An area rug, and or acoustic treatments will do good things for what sounds like a very bright room. 

I personally don't care for Klipsch but as stated before if you like them you love them. They get loud and play clear. 

I've never owned an NAD but it is a power house for sure.

Do you plan on doing much streaming? If so you may think about a hard data run. as for the prepro you should think about if you want 3D or not.


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am not stuck on the Klipsch speakers if anyone has any speaker recommendations that are similarly priced, let me hear them. Only problem is that we don't really have anywhere to audition around here as best buy and HH Gregg only have entry level stuff... I will see what I can come up with as far as darker colors for the room. I will most def have some sort of area rug or carpet in half of the room where the seating will be and all of the audio/video gear. Keep the ideas coming though. I like messing with new audio components, just don't want to break the bank totally as I just recently bought my own house.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

BillyBob427 said:


> I am not stuck on the Klipsch speakers if anyone has any speaker recommendations that are similarly priced, let me hear them. Only problem is that we don't really have anywhere to audition around here as best buy and HH Gregg only have entry level stuff... I will see what I can come up with as far as darker colors for the room. I will most def have some sort of area rug or carpet in half of the room where the seating will be and all of the audio/video gear. Keep the ideas coming though. *I like messing with new audio components, just don't want to break the bank totally as I just recently bought my own house.*


Another reason I think doing Klipsch would work - you really only need the AVR to drive them to reference level. Klipsch speakers are just so efficient. Depending on the speaker, you may need to consider outboard amplification to get them there - most speakers are damaged from too little power.

The only other speaker I researched that came close to the Klipsch in efficiency are the Chase Sho-10s - you can check out their subforum here for more info.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

imho nothing else is going to "sound" like the Klipsch, I find them bright and forward (probably because of the horn), the only thing that comes to mind that you may also like is the entry level Martin Logans ESLs (I found mine on close out for $800 but that was a while ago). However, I am leery of recommending anything you can't hear prior, there is alot of personal taste involved. 

If you go with the Klipsch, I would recommend that you go with speakers with the same size drivers for the front (RF and RC 62s), and probably the 52s at the sides. 

Sub - I have an SVS cylinder which I find sounds excellent and looks cool to boot

I will add my voice to A4L you can get a top shelf receiver for under 1k

Also thumbs up for the darker wall color and I will add a darker suspended ceiling tile to that along with the carpet. 

Are you looking at seating in your budget? 1 row or 2? 

Nothing wrong wit the Epson, you can also look at the Optoma HD33 if your interested in 3D


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You may want to look at the Hsu packages:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html

That would give you matched drivers all around. Go for the best sub that you can swing. That way you will have an upgrade path - keep the sub and upgrade the mains and center.

Hsu is internet direct, but they have a good return policy if you don't like them.


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys. Like I mentioned before, I am not stuck on Klipsch. I was thinking about a pre/pro set up in the future (for power and HD sound processing), so other less effecient speaker recommendations are welcome too. I want something that is great for action packed movies with lots of explosions and things like that. I know that speakers sound "good" differently to different people though. I have been researching HSU, SVS, Paradigm, and B&W also to see what the differences are in each brand/syle of speakers. I have no access to listen to any of those brands currently however. I have also been a fan of polk (what I have in both my vehicles) and didn't know if anyone had good reviews about the Lsi series? They seem to get good reviews. Keep ideas coming and I will do more research. Thanks guys.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I own an Axiom and SVS system and couldn't be happier. Both are "online" stores so auditioning is a no go, however there are reviews you can read: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speaker-reviews/45768-axiom-epic-80-speaker-review.html

I have;

M80 Mains
VP180 CC
QS8 Side surrounds
QS4 rear surrounds
SVS PS12 NSD

The only system I personally have heard that sounded better was a full blown Martin logan setup at 3-4 times the price.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you would like (it is a fair bit of reading ), I tried to document my speaker search as much as possible and created a Google doc with my impressions, tech specs, and such. You can follow the link in my sig - feel free to ask any questions you have if you do check it out.


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Forgot about this thread. Thanks for the information guys. I ended up basically rebuilding my whole system. A4L had a sweet deal on an Onkyo 818 Receiver. Got an Epson 8350 projector at cost from HHG and got a 100" Elite Saberscreen. Found a sweet deal on a Pair of Klipsch RF-63s, an RC-64 and some older Klipsch RF-7s (have yet to listen to) and moved my Synergy F-20s to the surround position for now and used the S-20s as front high stage. Just picked up an Epik Legend sub to try since it was on sale, havent received it yet tho. 

I will need to get some sound upstairs in my small living room. Nothing huge, just some good sound. Anyone have any ideas? I would like to do a 3.1 set-up or something similar. Preferably some small bookshelves and center that will fit on the table with my tv. Need a smaller receiver to fit the opening in my cabinet (i think it is 17" wide). Let me know if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations - that is going to be a great set-up! I cannot wait to see pics! :bigsmile:

As far as the living room, any idea what you are looking to spend?


----------



## BillyBob427 (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure. I will probably piece stuff together as I go. I don't really want to spend much more than 500-750. Cheap I know, but most of my time with movies and stuff will be downstairs.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Any interest in building your own? I know Danny at GR has X-Series kits that are pretty inexpensive and all the feedback I saw from them was very good. I actually bought one that I tucked away for a filler project.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

super cheap and super good don't normally go together, but you might check out the Andrew Jones line from Pioneer, sold at Best Buy and online several places.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you are going to really like the RF7s, RC64, and the RF63s.
Good find.
A ($500-$800 ish) AVR will handle that system in fine style.


----------

